# Dextrose on Keto diet?



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

probably been raised before but cant find on search.

Ive started my keto diet today, just wondering is dextrose in my PWO shake still allowed whilst on keto.

Cheers

Marc


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

You'd think a big hit of high gi carbs would knock you out of ketosis for sure..


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Wouldnt recommend that mate. Total carbs per day should be about 30g on Keto - your dextrose would surely send you over that limit


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers guys!

Just protein with water it is then:thumbup1:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

make sure you don't have any fat pwo either

sounds obvious but Iv seen people with pb or mac nut oil in their pwo shake on keto


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Miller said:


> make sure you don't have any fat pwo either
> 
> sounds obvious but Iv seen people with pb or mac nut oil in their pwo shake on keto


this is because the fats interfere with the absortion of the proteins correct?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> this is because the fats interfere with the absortion of the proteins correct?


 yes mate, slows it down a lot


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Can i still have milk in my morning shake or should this be water also?

Cheers


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> Can i still have milk in my morning shake or should this be water also?
> 
> Cheers


 Should all be water imo.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers bud


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Miller said:


> make sure you don't have any fat pwo either
> 
> sounds obvious but Iv seen people with pb or mac nut oil in their pwo shake on keto


Actually mate the consensus from keto diet gurus is that you should have fat in your PWO shake as the body has been primed to use fat as it's main energy source. I currently use 30g protein and 2 tbsp olive oil, but have used peanut butter instead of the olive oil as well.

Either way would work and I don't think it'll make a lot of difference at all.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Whey on its own is very insulogenic (think that's the word) so fat would be good to blunt that a bit too.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm doing keto cycling at the moment (carb up on saturday) and I'm considering trying dextrose in my post workout shake - there's a thread in the losing weight section recommending it, I've also heard it might boost gains.

I'll make a post if I accidentally stumble on the El Dorado of post workout shakes or something


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

Stork said:


> I'm doing keto cycling at the moment (carb up on saturday) and I'm considering trying dextrose in my post workout shake - there's a thread in the losing weight section recommending it, I've also heard it might boost gains.
> 
> I'll make a post if I accidentally stumble on the El Dorado of post workout shakes or something


I currently have dextrose in by pwo shake but only after the Fri w/o.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

boodika said:


> I currently have dextrose in by pwo shake but only after the Fri w/o.


Why just on friday? What do you think about it? also how much do you have?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Stork said:


> I'm doing keto cycling at the moment (carb up on saturday) and I'm considering trying dextrose in my post workout shake - there's a thread in the losing weight section recommending it, I've also heard it might boost gains.
> 
> I'll make a post if I accidentally stumble on the El Dorado of post workout shakes or something


What do you mean "boost gains"? Are you cutting or bulking? If it's the latter, keto is not the best idea.



Stork said:


> Why just on friday? What do you think about it? also how much do you have?


Because on a CKD that's when you typically carb up. You think necking 60g fat carbs 4 times a week won't knock you out of ketosis? Have you done any research?


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Gonna leave out the dex for the mo. Dont wanna risk falling out.

Do you guys eat tuna salad when in ketosis. Quick net search says average 19.3g per cup? Will this knock me out?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

WRX333 said:


> Gonna leave out the dex for the mo. Dont wanna risk falling out.
> 
> Do you guys eat tuna salad when in ketosis. Quick net search says average 19.3g per cup? Will this knock me out?


Per cup of what? There's no carbs in tuna and there's only a very small amount of fibrous carbs in green salad veg, so what's the problem? Tuna, EVOO and lettuce would have negligible carbs.


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

Stork said:


> Why just on friday? What do you think about it? also how much do you have?





AlasTTTair said:


> Because on a CKD that's when you typically carb up. You think necking 60g fat carbs 4 times a week won't knock you out of ketosis? Have you done any research?


What he said.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> What do you mean "boost gains"? Are you cutting or bulking? If it's the latter, keto is not the best idea.


Cutting of course but I want to see if I can gain some strength.



AlasTTTair said:


> Because on a CKD that's when you typically carb up. You think necking 60g fat carbs 4 times a week won't knock you out of ketosis? Have you done any research?


I was gonna look into maybe taking 20-30g post workout (3x a week) just to see if it makes any difference. I'm not so bothered about staying in ketosis, just as long as I keep my carbs low as f*ck for like 5/7 days.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Stork said:


> Cutting of course but I want to see if I can gain some strength.
> 
> I was gonna look into maybe taking 20-30g post workout (3x a week) just to see if it makes any difference. I'm not so bothered about staying in ketosis, just as long as I keep my carbs low as f*ck for like 5/7 days.


Well that's gonna be a TKD then.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Try Stevia Balance instead as an alternative to sugar 

http://www.good4all.net/now6968.htm


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Actually mate the consensus from keto diet gurus is that you should have fat in your PWO shake as the body has been primed to use fat as it's main energy source. I currently use 30g protein and 2 tbsp olive oil, but have used peanut butter instead of the olive oil as well.
> 
> Either way would work and I don't think it'll make a lot of difference at all.


I just rea something Dave Palumbo says on his diet about just the whey isolate pwo, I then have a tbsp of pb about 45 minutes after my shake to work it in to my macro's or sometimes I'll have 2 tbsp's of pb with a shake later on or something

It's a grey area but as Im on Palumbo's keto diet, I'm sticking with that


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Miller said:


> I just rea something Dave Palumbo says on his diet about just the whey isolate pwo, I then have a tbsp of pb about 45 minutes after my shake to work it in to my macro's or sometimes I'll have 2 tbsp's of pb with a shake later on or something
> 
> It's a grey area but as Im on Palumbo's keto diet, I'm sticking with that


That's not what Palumbo does, do some more reading.

Dave has stated countless times on his website that he just has 6 meals and that one of his shakes (50g whey isolate and 2 tbsp peanut butter) act as his PWO.

There's no specific PWO protocol on the palumbo diet - you just have your meals in whichever order and train where you can. He prefers to have one of his two shakes PWO, but states it isn't necessary.

I'd suggest taking a trip over to rxmuscle.com as you have your facts wrong  .


----------

